# Golden retriever puppy's ears



## Tomi (Nov 9, 2012)

I've noticed a week ago that the ears of my golden retriever puppy are not equal. One of them is bent on the back. I don't think it's broken cause when i touch it he doesn't react or something. Do someone know what could it be and what can i do to fix it. He's 3 and a half months old.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Tilt your head until they look even! (Just kidding LOLOL) Puppies pull their ears back when they are teething, like when they are chewing on something they almost always have their ears held back. I used to breed and show pugs and through that teething stage we would tape the ears to prevent them from going "rose" (That's the term for the ear shape, button ears is what is prefered and by taping them during that stage it would keep them button like)


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Funny, I think Tayla's ears are deformed. She seems to have an extra fold of skin on each ear. Haven't looked at others but her ears usually flop back because of this. I've been told they are too large for breed standard. There went my hopes for Westminster.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

some dogs will have ears that have a 'fold' in them - some of them will out grow it when teething is done...some wont...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear's ears randomly flop back, exposing the inside of the ear. It's comical but I get worried about something getting in there (be it water or dirty or a weed). This morning on our walk he went the whole way with one ear flipped up. In the dark all you could see was this black shadow and white, shiny spot that moved. hahahaha!


----------

